# Here's  a few of my visiting Quail....



## AZ Jim (Jan 12, 2015)

The come everyday for their handout.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2015)

They are lovely!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful!!  We see them behind our house too once in awhile, love seeing the wildlife, thanks for sharing! :cool2:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice picture, Jim.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

We had Oscar the Roadrunner visit with us for about 6 Months.



Also a couple of snakes!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2015)

[video]http://dai.ly/x19d3yk[/video]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2015)

[h=1]The Quest for the Holy Quail[/h]


----------

